# I just got a passenger arrested.



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Okay, so tonight's been... interesting. 

Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.

The pickup was in Anaheim, at a "gentlemen's club" called Fritz That's It. It's on Katella Ave., just east of I-5. There were two people, a man and a woman; both were pretty drunk, and she in particular was a complete train wreck. Right away, I had a feeling this may not end well; maybe I should trust my instincts.

They get in the car, and the guy says she is his sister, and that she's upset because she broke up with her boyfriend. The trip is in his name, but he didn't enter an address. I asked where we're going, and he said Anaheim Hills, off of Weir Canyon. I said, no problem, and away we went. 

The girl is a blubbering mess, so I reach for my stash of Kleenex and pass it behind me. I try to lighten the mood by telling a dumb joke or two (What's the difference between a hippo and a Zippo? One's really heavy, and the other is a little lighter!). I eventually get to the offramp, and the guy gives me turn-by-turn directions to his place. So far, so good.

He gets out of the car, tells me to take her home, and walks away. I ask her for her address; she gives me "361 Santa Ana Canyon". Now, Santa Ana Canyon Road does exist, but all addresses along it have four-digit numbers. I try to get her to repeat (Maybe she slurred it, or something), and she says the same thing. I look it up on my mapping app, just in case: No joy. Again, I ask her where we are going; she says "I told you already! Jesus!" I think you can already see where this is going.

As we approach Santa Ana Canyon Road (northbound on Weir Canyon, for those of you playing at home), I ask her which way do I go; she says to go straight (By the way, doing so would result in crossing under the 91 Freeway, and into Yorba Linda, where the street is named Yorba Linda Blvd.). I immediately pull over, and tell her flat out that I need to know where I'm supposed to take her, or I will leave her with the police. She said "Fine. Take me to the police." Yep, she called my bluff; but when I play the Cop Card, I follow through. 

There is an Anaheim PD substation nearby, and I drive over there. No one is home, so I exit my car (taking my keys with me) and call them up. I explain the situation and request assistance. While I am on the phone, I hear a "ker-CHUNK" coming from my car! This girl CLIMBED INTO MY FRONT SEAT AND TRIED TO STEAL MY CAR USING HER KEYS, WHILE I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH THE POLICE! I open the door and all but order her out of my car and on the curb. Instead, she grabs her purse from the back seat and runs around behind the building (there is a steep hill back there). I go to look for her, and I find her squatting against a wall, peeing! At a police station!

A moment later, she wound up about halfway down the hill, apparently uninjured. The cops arrive and bring her back up. I couldn't hear everything being said, but it was obvious she wasn't very cooperative with them, either. They asked me to make sure she had no remaining property in my car (a pair of sandals and a cigarette -- I set them on the curb), then they took my information, and took her away. Considering recent events (Newport Beach Taco Bell Guy, anyone?), I didn't want the situation to escalate any further. Besides, she was young, female, and drunk; I did NOT want this to get physical!

Obviously, I reported the incident to Uber, and they responded appropriately, telling me that they will evaluate this account's status, that they will take steps to make sure I don't pick them up again, yada-yada-yada. After deciding I'd had enough excitement for one night, I went home. I just finished a beer while writing this up, and now I'm hitting the sack.

And that, Ladies and Gentlemen, is my first police involvement as an Uber driver...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Sounds like fun. I just get all the boring ones.


----------



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

glad for you you did the right thing and finish it safely,glad for you .good luck thanks for sharing


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

And how the hell did u type all that on a phone

Edit: bah I'm stoned I forgot about PC's


----------



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> And how the hell did u type all that on a phone
> 
> Edit: bah I'm stoned I forgot about PC's


hahah he said he is home I can type that in few minutes believe me there is some pple can do it


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I have only been on this site by using my phone so I just wasnt thinking lol


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Ha! Hope the brother rated you BEFORE he got the collect call from his sister in jail. I don't envy you having to deal with THAT mess.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

1 bad rating won't matter. Who cares.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Earlier in the night (just to give you an idea just how messed up of a night it was), I picked up this couple at a restaurant on Balboa Peninsula. Their destination was a house in Corona del Mar (about eight miles/12 minutes away). We had barely started the trip, when the lady noticed the time: "Oh, my god! It's only 8:36?! We can't go home now; it's too early! Turn right here and let us out."

The ONLY reason they got more than a 1-star was because the guy said "Sorry, dude" when they exited.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

By the way, here's a grab from the end of the trip:










You can see where I turned off the freeway and dropped off the first passenger (the little "hook" at the bottom). After leaving that neighborhood, I had to turn right, then make a U-turn. I am slowly heading northbound on Weir Canyon at this time; it was here when I had made my repeated attempts to get a destination out of the girl. I was in the middle lane at Santa Ana Canyon, when she said "Green light! Go!" I said "Where am I going?" "I told you already! Straight." At this point, I was becoming frustrated because she was making no sense. Judging that my safety may be in jeopardy, I immediately broke right, pulled over, and played the Cop Card. I then made a U-turn and drove straight to the police substation.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> By the way, here's a grab from the end of the trip:
> 
> View attachment 18570
> 
> ...


Where is your dash camera footage?


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't have one yet. Sorry, but I got bills, y'know...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> I don't have one yet. Sorry, but I got bills, y'know...


Understood however keep in mind your bills may start to include lawyers fees if you don't protect yourself, man. I'd put one at the top of my Christmas list and let folks know.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> By the way, here's a grab from the end of the trip:
> 
> View attachment 18570
> 
> ...


Sorry to be the one to point out the obvious but it seems to me that you had 2 good options to end this trip without it involving the police. First, you could have called the brother and had him tell you her address, and/or just taken her back to her brother's house and see if he was willing to deal with it. If he didn't answer the phone my next step would have been a knock on his door. He wasn't that far away from where you gave up on her. Don't get me wrong, I know that it's a mess trying to deal with people like that. But that's the nature of this business.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Funny story. Glad it ended OK for you.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry to be the one to point out the obvious but it seems to me that you had 2 good options to end this trip without it involving the police. First, you could have called the brother and had him tell you her address, and/or just taken her back to her brother's house and see if he was willing to deal with it. If he didn't answer the phone my next step would have been a knock on his door. He wasn't that far away from where you gave up on her. Don't get me wrong, I know that it's a mess trying to deal with people like that. But that's the nature of this business.


I can see your point. I suppose I could've asked to see her ID and gotten her address that way, too. But in the moment, I felt there was no immediate resolution, and that the situation was escalating too quickly. I felt bringing Johnny Law into the picture the most efficient way to handle it.

Besides, I don't think the "brother" couldn't care less about what happened to her. If she was my sister, I would've taken her in and told her she's crashing at my place for the night.


----------



## Turbo (Sep 20, 2015)

"...the other is a little lighter"

haha


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Why did you feel the need for Police involvement?
so a drunk gets in your vehicle and has trouble with directions
and your option is Police involvement?


so the trip is in his name and he gets dropped first 
then you are backtracking S. Weir Canyon Rd 
should not have left his house without an address


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry to be the one to point out the obvious but it seems to me that you had 2 good options to end this trip without it involving the police. First, you could have called the brother and had him tell you her address, and/or just taken her back to her brother's house and see if he was willing to deal with it. If he didn't answer the phone my next step would have been a knock on his door. He wasn't that far away from where you gave up on her. Don't get me wrong, I know that it's a mess trying to deal with people like that. But that's the nature of this business.


That is too much trouble. I think the OP did the right thing. One lady was mad at me for cutting a head off a snake, and went off on me, she was left at a business that was open.
I just don't have time nor tolerance for that crap.

RC


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

PTB said:


> Why did you feel the need for Police involvement?


One simple word: Liability.
The O.P. ensured there was a "witness" to the stupidity and released the drunk into the care and custody of the Police.
There is no telling what she would have done next. I would have most likely done the same, especially when she called his bluff.
I don't bluff, and this is NOT a game. I would have tried to press the issue of UUMV (Unauthorized use of a motor vehicle) with the Police since she attempted to drive off.

Lessons: Alcohol is bad, and GET A DASHCAM!!!

RC


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

PTB said:


> Why did you feel the need for Police involvement?
> so a drunk gets in your vehicle and has trouble with directions
> and your option is Police involvement?
> 
> ...


Actually. I did try to ask him. His reply: "Oh, she'll tell you," and then he hightailed it out of there.

Oh, and I did not drop him off at his door; I was in the general area when he exited. He did give an address, but he slurred it beyond my comprehension. Therefore, I did not know which condo was his, making returning not an option.

I say again it was my impression this guy didn't give two shits what happened to her. He was a jerk to her when he was in the car.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> Lessons: Alcohol is bad, and GET A DASHCAM!!!


how many DASHCAMs do you need?
I have a front facing one like the TacoBell Driver


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"Out of my car and on the curb. Instead, she grabs her purse from the back seat and runs around behind the building (thereis a steep hill back there). I go to look for her, and I find her squatting against a wall, peeing! At a police station!"
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I would never have followed her. She could have claimed you tried to assault her, rape her, any of a dozen different things.

Get a cam and always stay within view of it.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

observer said:


> "Out of my car and on the curb. Instead, she grabs her purse from the back seat and runs around behind the building (thereis a steep hill back there). I go to look for her, and I find her squatting against a wall, peeing! At a police station!"
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I would never have followed her. She could have claimed you tried to assault her, rape her, any of a dozen different things.
> 
> Get a cam and always stay within view of it.


Good thing forensic evidence would dispute such a claim. No torn clothes, no bruising, no scratches, no "other injuries". Why? Because I never laid a finger on her. And when I discovered she was urinating outdoors, I immediately walked away to a discrete distance.

I do have a GoPro on my radar; I just need the money to get it.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> I do have a GoPro on my radar; I just need the money to get it.


"the GoPro lacks some fundamental features that make car cameras as effective as they are. Most importantly, GPS, G-force sensors and a time/date stamp."

my 2 minutes of research tells me to look elsewhere

perhaps a Garmin - Dash Cam 20 2.3" GPS Driving Recorder


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


POST # 1,10,16/OCDodgerFan: "Ahoy!"
and Welcome to the
UP.Net Forums from
Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Great story! No "MondayMorningQB-ing"
from Chef Haberdasher [Broiled Cajun-
spiced Tilapia/CSCurly fries/"BabyCarrots/
SideSalad/TexasToast] or Dishwasher 
Bostonian Bison.

I WILL add to the DashCamChorus. With
5.5 months on UPNF, chances are you've
been driving longer. ReviTULize is the
National Go-to-F&RDC-Guy, BTW. GOTS-2-
protec' y'seff from SQUIRRELLY PAX...even
stone-cold sober ones.

Someone mentioned liability. Connect
with frndthDuvel in EastSDCounty if
you HAVEN'T gotten Hybrid Insurance.
He's had MetroMile since March and is
willing to detail the Other Options he con-
sidered at the time of his Policy Activation.

Consider ALL #[F]UberSpeak to be lies,
quarter-truths, or carefully crafted boiler-
plate by Dewey, Cheatham & Howe, LLP.

WeatherTech Floorliners are U.S. Made 
AND CAD Mfd. to fit....Precisely. Vomitous
Fluids ARE a Biohazard! There are scads
of "BarfBags" that're a hit'r-miss possibility.
THE...Online Option that hold$ mo$t prom-
i$e, turns a GALLON into an ODORless Gel...
all "Zip'd Shut". Sweet! ....figuratively....

Lastly, for tonight at least, is Self Defense.
Situational Awareness is a MUST. Asser-
tive Control of YOUR Vehicle is Paramount.
YOU have demonstrated that!

A 4-DCell MagLite is a start, for vision, vis-
ability and "clubby" qualities. Next comes
the Pepper GEL...gel only....spray can dis-
able YOU and require a $300 car interior
"Detoxification".

Next up the ladder is CA. Legal Taser.
One Member, in SD Forum, I will ask to 
be of assistance via PM. He is capable of extensive info on Real Life/#[F]ubering
usage and limitations.

Lastly, although #[F]Uber would have 
YOUR vehicle be a Gun-Free Zone [and
HYPER P-C Lyft, an "Anything-that-could-
be-PERCEIVED-as-a-Weapon"-Free Zone]
as Per Contract ICs, we are ALL separately
responsible for OUR OWN Safety.

Because
a Couple of Past Threads HAVE been wild-
ly devisive all I can say that ANYWHERE
in THIS country, Cognizant Members are
ready, willing and able to advise, direct
and support those who make the decision
to Legally and Lethally Defend themselves.

Mentoring Bison: Thanks his Supporters!


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

PTB said:


> "the GoPro lacks some fundamental features that make car cameras as effective as they are. Most importantly, GPS, G-force sensors and a time/date stamp."
> 
> my 2 minutes of research tells me to look elsewhere
> 
> perhaps a Garmin - Dash Cam 20 2.3" GPS Driving Recorder


* visits eBay*

...And they appear to be much more reasonably priced!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

After you made the right on Santa Ana can... I would have pulled up to the church about half way down and ask her if this was the right place.


----------



## yolo25 (Aug 31, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


I doubt she'll get deactivated, as long as her credit card works so will her account.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


I"ve been doing this for many years, and one thing I learned from all this, I never accept rides from excessively inebriated people.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have tried earnestly to use my GoPro as a dash cam. Just doesn't work very well. Maybe it's my SD card, or something else, but it's crashing all the time, poor night vision, no gps/g-force/blah blah, etc... The Taco Bell Exec driver has a great cam. Would like to know what it is. Specifically, that it can swivel to look inside is pretty cool. Most I've seen have a rigid mount and you can't turn them around to face inside easily.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> That is too much trouble. I think the OP did the right thing. One lady was mad at me for cutting a head off a snake, and went off on me, she was left at a business that was open.
> I just don't have time nor tolerance for that crap.
> 
> RC


Wait... you cut the head off a snake in front of a pax? This must be a story in itself. How did this happen?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm pretty patient. I'm asking if she has an ID or anything with her address on it first. But you do what you think is best.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> * visits eBay*
> 
> ...And they appear to be much more reasonably priced!


Stay away from eBay, use Amazon, better chance of finding a good deal that is not a scam.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1,10,16/OCDodgerFan: "Ahoy!"
> and Welcome to the
> UP.Net Forums from
> Mostly Dark...overnight...Marco Island
> ...


For personal protection I recommend a large can of RAID Hornet Spray. I have hornets in my driveway gate. I can also imagine a disgruntled rider being attacked by a swarm of hornets.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

JimS said:


> I have tried earnestly to use my GoPro as a dash cam. Just doesn't work very well. Maybe it's my SD card, or something else, but it's crashing all the time, poor night vision, no gps/g-force/blah blah, etc... The Taco Bell Exec driver has a great cam. Would like to know what it is. Specifically, that it can swivel to look inside is pretty cool. Most I've seen have a rigid mount and you can't turn them around to face inside easily.


watch the video, it says GARMIN
it is the Garmin - Dash Cam 20 2.3" GPS Driving Recorder
I have it.
files are .avi format


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Dewey, Cheatham & Howe, LLP.


You are either a Car Talk fan, a Three Stoogies fan, or both. Any of those answers just means you're more awesome than any of us ever thought.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you receive a tip?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Stay away from eBay, use Amazon, better chance of finding a good deal that is not a scam.


eBay will get you your money back just as well as Amazon.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> You are either a Car Talk fan, a Three Stoogies fan, or both. Any of those answers just means you're more awesome than any of us ever thought.


POST # 37/D Town: NAILED IT! Twice.
It was my pleasure
to be an OnAir Guest of Tom [Lord Rest
his Soul] and Ray. Additionally, met Ray
at their Good News Garage in Cambridge-
port, MA. So much for relying on Fire-
sign Theatre and Monty Python's Flying
Circus for "Forum Cred". Sigh.

Some cretinous nincompoop called-me-out when I said I had met Michael Palin at an Honorary Booksigning in Harvard Square.

Thank You for the Honorific!
Bison: Lil' humbled.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


that why I don't drive after 12am no more


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> I don't have one yet. Sorry, but I got bills, y'know...


May not be the best one, and may only last a few months, but better than nothing.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Z9VXGFG/?tag=ubne0c-20

I had a cheap one that I found for $17 (not this particular one), but it lasted for about 3 months. I couldn't find it today. Video quality was not bad though. Did its job.


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I believe it was a good move. You wouldn't want any false accusations made against you.


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> 1 bad rating won't matter. Who cares.


After letting Uber know they may very turn the right cheek and erase the bad rating for this trip if one was ever giving. No driver should go through that hassle complete waste of time.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

dpv said:


> After letting Uber know they may very turn the right cheek and erase the bad rating for this trip if one was ever giving. No driver should go through that hassle complete waste of time.


Lol @75 cents per mile every ride is a waste of time in Orlando lol


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

I feel sorry for you man... If it was me, BROKE UP with BF + USING BF PHONE + INTOXICATED = ACRO to me 

SAFE driving and Uber On!!!


----------



## dpv (Oct 12, 2015)

Anything lower then lyft's rates is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> That is too much trouble. I think the OP did the right thing. One lady was mad at me for cutting a head off a snake, and went off on me, she was left at a business that was open.
> I just don't have time nor tolerance for that crap.
> 
> RC


Is that part of your normal service? Gum, mints, water, and snake beheadings?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Well done for taking the keys out of the car with you


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> Is that part of your normal service? Gum, mints, water, and snake beheadings?


I suppose from a pax' point of view it makes a welcome change from the usual gum, water, mints that drivers offer.

- "Would you like some gum?"
- "No, I'm good, thanks"
- "Ok. Would you like me to cut the head off your snake?"
- "Would you? Great, thanks! I've been carrying this thing around all day and not one person has offered."


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

First, thanks to OP for sharing this story so clearly and engagingly.

Monday-morning-quarter-backing can be, well, frustrating and a bit annoying with these accounts, at times. But, also can help us all think through options of what to do in these situations, if and when they arise. It's like looking at 'film' after the Sunday game - when all heads are cooler and calmer. 

Thanks to all for weighing in!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

D Town said:


> You are either a Car Talk fan, a Three Stoogies fan, or both. Any of those answers just means you're more awesome than any of us ever thought.


POST # 37/D Town: Not to ignore the
"3rd half" of your
Honorific Qualification, I RELIGIOUSLY
watched, with Younger Brother, starting
on Saturday mornings at 06:00 sharp,
in the Basement Level "Playroom", on
a 19" B&W, all the Cartoons that we could
achieve consensus on.
Trying to recall ALL from the same era
IS difficult, but of the Saturday AM offer-
ings, "Three Stooges" and "Lil' Rascals"
stand out.

RELATED TOPIC! Last night, on the PBS
Coverage, at the conclusion of Eddie
Murphy accepting the Mark Twain Prize,
he did an Impromptu Improvisation of
"Buckwheat" explaining to a friend, how
it was that he, and sister "Farina" were
named after their Dad's breakfast cereals.

Good Times!
Bison Smiling Widely.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 37/D Town: Not to ignore the
> "3rd half" of your
> Honorific Qualification, I RELIGIOUSLY
> watched, with Younger Brother, starting
> ...


Were the Bowery Boys, Felix the Cat and Bozo the Clown, Saturday mornings??

Can't remember that is stretching the limits of my memory....


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> Were the Bowery Boys, Felix the Cat and Bozo the Clown, Saturday mornings??
> 
> Can't remember that is stretching the limits of my memory....


POST # 53/observer: And here I thought
that you were MUCH
younger than my 61 years!

"Bowery Boys" draws a blank. "Felix"
and "Bozo" are a "ThumbsUp", but I
seem to recall "Bozo" [filmed LIVE
in Boston BTW] being a WeekdayShow?

If you get into the Weekday....then
you'd have to delineate the Show Years
to cover the 1960 - 1968 ElementaryEra
for Chef Haberdasher.

You DO have an Unanswered PM.

Bison: On severe TV Restrictions from
.............Fall 1968 - Spring 1972 to ensure
.............Adequate Educational Effort.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

dpv said:


> After letting Uber know they may very turn the right cheek and erase the bad rating for this trip if one was ever giving. No driver should go through that hassle complete waste of time.


Uber rep told me they have no way of changing or removing a rating. Of course, that wouldn't be the first lie they've told me.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


Well done, DodgerFan.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I suppose from a pax' point of view it makes a welcome change from the usual gum, water, mints that drivers offer.
> 
> - "Would you like some gum?"
> - "No, I'm good, thanks"
> ...


Yeah but they still won't tip.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> That is too much trouble. I think the OP did the right thing. One lady was mad at me for cutting a head off a snake, and went off on me, she was left at a business that was open.
> I just don't have time nor tolerance for that crap.
> 
> RC


You had a snake in your car? That is a little different.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 53/observer: And here I thought
> that you were MUCH
> younger than my 61 years!
> 
> ...


Looks like the Bowery Boys were 40s-50s films, syndicated for TV in the 60s-70s. They did air early afternoons on weekends.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bowery_Boys

I remember watching them with my dad and brothers. :'(


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Just one more trip said:


> You had a snake in your car? That is a little different.


There is a huge snake in my car everytime I get into it.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> There is a huge snake in my car everytime I get into it.


POST #:60/SECOTIME: Is it among the
"One-Eyed" Variants
that populate a Certain Species ?

[Nudge-nudge, wink-wink, Say NO MORE!]

Bison: Into the Pre-Holiday Mirth.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

SECOTIME said:


> And how the hell did u type all that on a phone
> 
> Edit: bah I'm stoned I forgot about PC's


I will let you in on a sinister Illuminati secret.

On an iPhone, hidden next to the spacebar, there is a secret button shaped like a wineglass with a large suppository in it and if you push that button you can talk and talk and say whatever you want and it will appear on your screen like magic. It is called a secret verbal rant button

Please destroy this message as soon as you have read it


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use the vtt on Android all the time.

You're not that special anymore


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Aren't we setting up ourselves for failure when we offer all these free items such as water, mints, gum etc... Once the pax realize we bend over backwards for minimum wage they would make it a habit because some of the pax are just plain self entitled pricks who hails uber rides because it's cheaper and they are probably using a coupon on top of that...


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

USArmy31B30 said:


> Aren't we setting up ourselves for failure when we offer all these free items such as water, mints, gum etc... Once the pax realize we bend over backwards for minimum wage they would make it a habit because some of the pax are just plain self entitled pricks who hails uber rides because it's cheaper and they are probably using a coupon on top of that...


Of course that's true but what does Uber care? It cost them nothing. Neither does telling riders not to tip drivers. Neither does not deactivating low rated pax. Uber's whole business model is predicated on heaping as much cost as possible on its "partners" while holding on to all the power.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> There is a huge snake in my car everytime I get into it.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

Just one more trip said:


> You had a snake in your car? That is a little different.


The sequel to "Snakes on a Plane"... "Snakes in my Uber"


----------



## Chrisreese (Apr 19, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


She sounds so familiar ! I think I picked them up there as well. Except in my case we drove to long beach to pick up some cocaine. The drove back to Anaheim hills and I made $100 cause it was on a surge.

It's just how you handle it! You could have gotten some free food... Instead of wasting so much time! You ask " hey it's pretty late are you hungry?" And she would have said, "yes". Then you say well I usually don't do this but we can go threw a drive threw (makes them think you're doing them a favor). And the she will ask you want anything and boom free meal and she sobers up a little and you drop her off.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Chrisreese said:


> She sounds so familiar ! I think I picked them up there as well. Except in my case we drove to long beach to pick up some cocaine. The drove back to Anaheim hills and I made $100 cause it was on a surge.
> 
> It's just how you handle it! You could have gotten some free food... Instead of wasting so much time! You ask " hey it's pretty late are you hungry?" And she would have said, "yes". Then you say well I usually don't do this but we can go threw (through) a drive threw (thru) (makes them think you're doing them a favor). And the she will ask you want anything and boom free meal and she sobers up a little and you drop her off.


Also you have NO idea how someone that intoxicated and emotional is going to react. Maybe it goes the way you want maybe she starts screaming rape at the top of her lungs in the drive thru. You NEVER know how its going to go. Second guessing someone else's decision in an unpredictable situation that could go several different ways is not helpful unless they made some GLARING error in judgement such as he decides to take her back to his house to sober up or makes repeated passes at her or pulls over on the side of a busy highway and tosses her out. He made a choice that covered his a$$ from liability and called the cops.


----------



## OCDodgerFan (Jun 8, 2015)

Wait. Cocaine?!

From the TOS:

"You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (e.g., no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials)."

Once you knew they were getting narcotics (which, last time I checked, falls under the realm of "unlawful materials"), you should've terminated the trip.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Wait. Cocaine?!
> 
> From the TOS:
> 
> ...


There is a lot to be said for the skill of developing "selective hearing". I as a driver have a very strong "out" (if things go south) if I choose to pretend that I never heard anything. I certainly will never directly respond to or comment on that kind of conversation, because if I did then I could be charged with being an accomplice. That goes for all kinds of things such as guys looking for a prostitute or illegal massage parlor known for prostitution. I will just keep quiet and drive, and make my $100 for the trip in question unless I felt that I could be getting myself into a dangerous situation. I'm certainly going to cancel the trip, $100 ride or not, if they are stupid enough to say up front "Hey, we need to go to pick up some cocaine from my dealer in LB and then have you take us home". But if I get wind of what's going down half way to LB I'm just going to shut up and turn off my brain in that regard.

If it's a $5 trip and they are causing me the slightest concern then that's a whole different story, I would bring up the "illegal activity" card as an excuse to terminate the trip.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Hope you left the fare running while dealing with the cops!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Earlier in the night (just to give you an idea just how messed up of a night it was), I picked up this couple at a restaurant on Balboa Peninsula. Their destination was a house in Corona del Mar (about eight miles/12 minutes away). We had barely started the trip, when the lady noticed the time: "Oh, my god! It's only 8:36?! We can't go home now; it's too early! Turn right here and let us out."
> 
> The ONLY reason they got more than a 1-star was because the guy said "Sorry, dude" when they exited.
> View attachment 18568


You shoulda said that it was on Hawaii time


----------



## mainelaptop (Jun 29, 2015)

Richard Cranium said:


> That is too much trouble. I think the OP did the right thing. One lady was mad at me for cutting a head off a snake, and went off on me, she was left at a business that was open.
> I just don't have time nor tolerance for that crap.
> 
> RC


Uber driver, not baby sitter.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

NEVER follow someone like that. 

1. You don't know what they have on them or in their purse.

2. If something were to "go bad" you could have just as easily gotten in trouble because you are now the "integrator".


Just stay by your car, wait for the police to show up and point them in the right direction.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Earlier in the night (just to give you an idea just how messed up of a night it was), I picked up this couple at a restaurant on Balboa Peninsula. Their destination was a house in Corona del Mar (about eight miles/12 minutes away). We had barely started the trip, when the lady noticed the time: "Oh, my god! It's only 8:36?! We can't go home now; it's too early! Turn right here and let us out."
> 
> The ONLY reason they got more than a 1-star was because the guy said "Sorry, dude" when they exited.
> View attachment 18568


I didn't think they allowed Fullerton drivers in Newport. Just out of general principal.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

hanging in there said:


> There is a lot to be said for the skill of developing "selective hearing". I as a driver have a very strong "out" (if things go south) if I choose to pretend that I never heard anything. I certainly will never directly respond to or comment on that kind of conversation, because if I did then I could be charged with being an accomplice. That goes for all kinds of things such as guys looking for a prostitute or illegal massage parlor known for prostitution. I will just keep quiet and drive, and make my $100 for the trip in question unless I felt that I could be getting myself into a dangerous situation. I'm certainly going to cancel the trip, $100 ride or not, if they are stupid enough to say up front "Hey, we need to go to pick up some cocaine from my dealer in LB and then have you take us home". But if I get wind of what's going down half way to LB I'm just going to shut up and turn off my brain in that regard.
> 
> If it's a $5 trip and they are causing me the slightest concern then that's a whole different story, I would bring up the "illegal activity" card as an excuse to terminate the trip.


It's super risky. If you're ever pulled over the pax are never going to own up to the coke and it's your car.


----------



## Chrisreese (Apr 19, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Wait. Cocaine?!
> 
> From the TOS:
> 
> ...


I actually reported it one time. Uber actually called me... The csr asked "on a scale of 1-10 how sure are you that they where doing cocaine?" I said "9.9/10" cause you can never been 100% sure. The csr then said "ok we will contact the rider and get their side of the story". I received an email later on that day that said they talked to the rider and said that they will let them know that's not appropriate behavior for uber... Seriously. Uber isn't going to help you in any case. Your point as a drive this to go from point A to point B every situation can be avoided. Find something you have in common with the pax and you'll never have a problem.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Funny, scary story. Tons of potential liability there.


----------



## DrivingMyJalopy (Nov 28, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> 1 bad rating won't matter. Who cares.


I had a 4.9 rating..got a bad review, and it dropped me to a 3.0. I'm not worried..I've only been driving for Über 9 days now!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

DrivingMyJalopy said:


> I had a 4.9 rating..got a bad review, and it dropped me to a 3.0. I'm not worried..I've only been driving for Über 9 days now!


It is literally impossible for 1 rating to drop you that much.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Well yea if your that new.. If you get another within 25 trips you might get dejuiced


----------



## mopapa (Aug 15, 2015)

hanging in there said:


> Sorry to be the one to point out the obvious but it seems to me that you had 2 good options to end this trip without it involving the police. First, you could have called the brother and had him tell you her address, and/or just taken her back to her brother's house and see if he was willing to deal with it. If he didn't answer the phone my next step would have been a knock on his door. He wasn't that far away from where you gave up on her. Don't get me wrong, I know that it's a mess trying to deal with people like that. But that's the nature of this business.


We are not babysitters.


----------



## Chillax (Nov 29, 2015)

Did you get paid for that trip? Its so messed up when pax refuse to enter the address. Ive had times when im dealing with terrible traffic and theyre sitting there doing nothing but they cant be bothered to type in the address, they make me do it even though its dangerous. I wish uber would require passengers to enter the destination before requesting the trip


----------



## uberXGuy727 (Dec 1, 2015)

yikes crazy


----------



## tripAces (Jun 18, 2015)

OCDodgerFan said:


> Okay, so tonight's been... interesting.
> 
> Not only was it pathetically slow (I am on track to receive my lowest paycheck since I damaged my car in August), but my last ride resulted in a passenger getting arrested.
> 
> ...


If people didn't learn from the idiot driver with the Taco Bell guy then no use.

Hope no one gets critically hurt driving pax without a destination. Or following them from your vehicle.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> eBay will get you your money back just as well as Amazon.


Ebay, and Paypal are set up in a way that protects criminals. My son and myself have both been victims of their policies and lost money because of this. I no longer will use either Ebay or Paypal, because they tend to side with the crook on any questionable transaction. I use Amazon and have a Prime account, I have never had a problem with anything I have bought through them.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Ebay, and Paypal are set up in a way that protects criminals. My son and myself have both been victims of their policies and lost money because of this. I no longer will use either Ebay or Paypal, because they tend to side with the crook on any questionable transaction. I use Amazon and have a Prime account, I have never had a problem with anything I have bought through them.


How do you mean? I've used ebay once or twice and I use paypal about once or twice a month. Can you give us details of the situations you ran into?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Ebay, and Paypal are set up in a way that protects criminals. My son and myself have both been victims of their policies and lost money because of this. I no longer will use either Ebay or Paypal, because they tend to side with the crook on any questionable transaction. I use Amazon and have a Prime account, I have never had a problem with anything I have bought through them.


I would need to know what you are talking about but I've been a vendor for both and they both favor the customer. I've also been buying on eBay for as long as it's been open almost and using PayPal since it's been available and I've never had an issue. Thousands of transactions.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

I had a problem with a seller who did not send the merchandise that was paid for. I went through all the steps to get a refund, and was denied by Paypal, even after several calls and appeals. The seller re-listed the same items, I brought this to the attention of both Ebay and Paypal, still was denied a refund. 
My son sold some cards to a buyer for $500.00, they were shipped, and recieved. The buyer decided he did not want the cards, and requested a refund through Paypal. This buyer then shipped back empty card cases to my son, again neither Ebay or Paypal were any help in resolving this. 
I have heard other stories of this kind of thing happening to other people, and while I know not all of them are true, there are enough to confirm that it is happening.
So I will no longer use either of those companies, or deal with anyone who works exclusively with these companies. 
Be aware that if Paypal is asked to refund money to someone, they will pull it from your bank account, and if you dispute it they will freeze your Paypal account indefinitely, but this freeze only works one way, they will pay others form your account, and pull from your personal bank account if necessary, but you cant access the Paypal account in any way. Also Paypal has the most arrogant and rude customer service in the industry.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> I had a problem with a seller who did not send the merchandise that was paid for. I went through all the steps to get a refund, and was denied by Paypal, even after several calls and appeals. The seller re-listed the same items, I brought this to the attention of both Ebay and Paypal, still was denied a refund.
> My son sold some cards to a buyer for $500.00, they were shipped, and recieved. The buyer decided he did not want the cards, and requested a refund through Paypal. This buyer then shipped back empty card cases to my son, again neither Ebay or Paypal were any help in resolving this.
> I have heard other stories of this kind of thing happening to other people, and while I know not all of them are true, there are enough to confirm that it is happening.
> So I will no longer use either of those companies, or deal with anyone who works exclusively with these companies.
> Be aware that if Paypal is asked to refund money to someone, they will pull it from your bank account, and if you dispute it they will freeze your Paypal account indefinitely, but this freeze only works one way, they will pay others form your account, and pull from your personal bank account if necessary, but you cant access the Paypal account in any way. Also Paypal has the most arrogant and rude customer service in the industry.


Good to know. Thanks. My paypal account is linked to my credit card. I only link my bank account to other accounts I own. You have a LOT more protections with a credit card than a bank account.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

D Town said:


> Good to know. Thanks. My paypal account is linked to my credit card. I only link my bank account to other accounts I own. You have a LOT more protections with a credit card than a bank account.


Regardless, if Paypal pulls money from your account, Bank or credit card, you will NEVER see it again.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Regardless, if Paypal pulls money from your account, Bank or credit card, you will NEVER see it again.


Not true. I had an issue like that with my credit card back in July. Disputed the charge and Citibank went to bat for me. Got my money back.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Was the issue with Paypal? I have had issues with other businesses, and Wells Fargo took care of me. Paypal on the other hand is very good at making things go the way they want them to.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Dan Dixon said:


> Was the issue with Paypal? I have had issues with other businesses, and Wells Fargo took care of me. Paypal on the other hand is very good at making things go the way they want them to.


No it wasn't nor do I want to test it. Did a google search and found this site: http://www.paypalsucks.com/. Interesting reading. Think I'll be looking into alternatives...


----------

